# Coughing first thing in morning



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Since Monday, Biscuit has coughed 1-3 times each morning straight after waking. He doesn't do it any other time of day and seems to be eating, drinking and perfectly well otherwise. Exercise doesn't make him cough either. He doesn't bring anything up. I goggled this and one suggestion was to check the bedding and bedding area for drafts, etc, which I will do today. I originally thought it was gagging and have taken him off Orijen completely but now I think he is coughing. I thought I'd give him 1 week before calling the vet as it could be something simple. Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I haven't experienced this but I hope Biscuit is ok.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i remember reading something similar. but cant rememner the out come.

its not kennle cough of he sould be doing it all the time.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When Dylan had kennel cough I thought at first it was gagging and he only coughed once or twice a day, but not in the morning like Biscuit. If he pulls on a lead, does his throat seem more sensitive then usual? That's what gave it away with Dylan. Kennel cough can be really mild and barely noticeable. Hope he's back to normal soon x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's ok on lead and I have also felt all round his neck which doesn't make him cough. He did get wet and cold on Sunday so that may have something to do with it but seems well and energetic othwerwise. I will keep a close eye! He is also scratching quite a lot and still scooting quite a bit so I think I am going to be very brave and investigate that bit myself!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When my terrier had kennel cough she sounded like she was gagging and she didn't do it all the time. Took her to the vet as she seemed 'quiet' and then diagnosed with temprature etc. She did not go out very often as she was 15yrs her sister also 15 did not get infected. I think the term 'kennel cough' is misleading as they do not have to have been in kennels and they don't always cough.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> When my terrier had kennel cough she sounded like she was gagging and she didn't do it all the time. Took her to the vet as she seemed 'quiet' and then diagnosed with temprature etc. She did not go out very often as she was 15yrs her sister also 15 did not get infected. I think the term 'kennel cough' is misleading as they do not have to have been in kennels and they don't always cough.


Bang on with that- infectious bronchitis (kennel cough) can be picked up almost anywhere. Bronchitis is inflammation of the bronchi- the extention of the windpipe, which can cause coughing but not always and not all of the time. Kennel cough is often something which is overlooked as a serious problem as can be quite mild but i have seen it develop into pneumonia more than once 

Anyway if biscuit doesn't seem sensitive around his throat area and is completely well in himself i would give him a few days and see if he settles.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Katie

It doesn't help that it is one of the busiest weeks of the year - with three boys in three different schools and too much going on! I will keep a close eye and definitely take him to the vet if things continue as they are. Many thanks!


----------

